# nvidia-kernel and 2.6.8.1-mm(x)

## snekiepete

Anyone getting these to play nice? I just get a black screen.

----------

## fallow

everything ok here : 2.6.8.1-mm2 based

I`ve just merged drivers as I`m used to .

greetings  :Smile: 

----------

## Ateo

nvidia-kernel won't compile against 2.6.8.1-mm3 for me. As for mm1/mm2, works fine here....

----------

## Gentii

Same here, it doesn't compile for mm3. I'll maybe try mm2 or wait.

----------

## wim

the 6111 drivers wont compile on mm3, 

and they give a black screen on previous kernels

i'm sticking with the 6106 driver.

----------

## Gentii

They work fine on a vanilla 2.6.8 and 2.6.8.1

No black screen for me.

----------

## Warp4

here is a patch for mm3.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- linux/include/linux/pm.h~   2004-08-20 19:23:04.844231272 +0300
> 
> +++ linux/include/linux/pm.h    2004-08-20 19:23:34.778680544 +0300
> ...

 

After that nvidia compile again.

About black screen.

Add this line in your grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pci=routeirq
> 
> 

 

Warpy

----------

## wim

the patch works but the pci=routeirq boot param doesn't change the black screen/system freeze with the new nvidia drivers

i'm starting to think it's card related, i have a geforce 4 ti 4600

----------

## Rainmaker

nope, same problem on a geforce 2 mx here...

----------

## fallow

nvidia works for me on mm4 . I`m using it with staircase and nv6111

and with 

```
 + PM_SAVE_STATE, /* save device's state */ 
```

greetings

----------

## `djinn`

I had a probs w/ the most current unmasked nvidia-kernel version, once X started if I ALT+F1'ed to get a console it would freeze everytime and a hard reboot was required. Went with the patch to pm.h to install the 1.0.6111 versions of nvidia goodness and now everything works fine. Thx for that, just expressing my gratitude.

----------

## rezza

I get the same error. Is that a kernel patch posted above?

can I just run patch -p1 < whatever.diff in /usr/src/linux?

----------

## wim

 *rezza wrote:*   

> I get the same error. Is that a krenel patch posted above?
> 
> can I just run patch -p1 < whatever.diff in /usr/src/linux?

 

it is a kernel patch, the file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/pm.h has to be patched, but you can just use nano for this

ctrl-W and search for PM_RESUME, add the patchline, save and finally recompile

----------

## atac

ehm, are you guys sure that the system freezes?

ever since i started to use 2.6 the console i messed up,

pretty much all black with some color pixel areas.

you can still use the console, though you can't see what you're typing.

now (both with mm3 and mm4) the console get messed up when trying to

start X, it fails and i get kicked back to the console which is all messed up.

i think i'll go back to mm2 until the nvidia driver works.

----------

## wim

actually, its only X that freezes with the new drivers, i don't get screen output, i can't ctrl-alt-backspace but i can use SSH from another machine...

----------

## zatalian

nvidia 6111 works over here with 2.6.9-rc1-mm1 with the patch and the pci=noroute boot option.

----------

## Warp4

Hi,

and finally here is a patch for the nvidia-driver 1.0-6111 to work with > mm3.

Save file as nv_enable_pci.patch. Add it in /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/files/1.0.6111.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- nv/nv.c	2004-08-23 13:58:15.000000000 -0500
> 
> +++ nv.new/nv.c	2004-08-23 13:58:35.000000000 -0500
> ...

 

edit > nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111.ebuild

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>        # Fix up the removal of PM_SAVE_STATE in kernels > 2.6.8
> 
>         epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/nv_enable_pci.patch
> ...

 

emerge -C nvidia-kernel

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel

Warpy

----------

## Bluesman

Yeah, those two patches worked for me. But next time, please use [code] [/code], it was a pita to get it working  :Smile: .

Ciao, and thx!

----------

## snekiepete

I cant get this patch to apply..... 

2.6.9-rc1-mm1 or 2.6.9-rc1

I applied the previous patch to pm.h, follwoed the direction for this patch and it just won't work.

----------

## Rainmaker

this patch does not apply to the kernel, but to the nvidia source.

Does nvidia know about this fix?

----------

## snekiepete

I think I figured it out, I thought that this patch replaced the patch already in the ebuild.....instead of being applied with it.

----------

## Rainmaker

the pci_enable_patch and the epatch lines are both already in portage.

The module now compiles, but it doesn't work for me:

```
root@Medusa root # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.9-rc1-mm2/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Any thoughts?

```
root@Medusa root # uname -a

Linux Medusa 2.6.9-rc1-mm2 #1 Wed Sep 1 00:42:13 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

root@Medusa root # dmesg | grep -i nvidia

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f7390

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7700

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## DaMouse

I didn't post this long ago

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216985

-DaMouse

----------

